# Can we use DAMAGED CFL power supply for ledlighting



## amolvaishnav (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey hello to everyone it seems nice here on this forum....
lot of peoples are intrested in led lighting and i am too..
i am also working on ledlighting ()
i want toknow that can i use cfl (damaged i mean only tube is damaged)
for led driving so that i can save led driver money.

amolvaishnav


----------



## LukeA (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry, the way CFL tubes and LEDs work are not electrically compatible.


----------



## Ken_McE (Jul 19, 2010)

amolvaishnav said:


> i want toknow that can i use cfl (damaged i mean only tube is damaged)
> for led driving so that i can save led driver money.



All LEDs run off low voltage DC. What current does this base produce? If you don't want to use a driver you can use resistors. If you can get a wall-wort* you can just set up a string of LEDs to match it, no current regulator or resistors required.




*Nick-name for those little black plastic cubes you plug into the wall to power some small DC device. Commonly they stray or outlive the devices and can be bought for next to nothing.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 19, 2010)

CFL power supplies put out high AC voltage at low current while LEDs require low voltage at higher currents. Go find some 4-6vdc wallwarts and either use a resistor or a linear regulator to obtain proper voltage


----------

